

Update on Move - k7d
http://rsms.me/2011/07/30/an-update-on-move.html

======
SkyMarshal
Move on github: <https://github.com/rsms/move>

A pretty slick EC2 deployment system written with Move:
<https://github.com/rsms/ec2-webapp>

------
alnayyir
This looks really nice, but seems to fit into the same space as Coffeescript.
Given everything else on my plate, should I wait for the dust to settle on
JavaScript++ dialects?

(Tbqh, I like this better than CS, if I'm understanding it properly, but wary
of using something that might disappear in another year.)

